
Dell Offers Customized Chrome OS Build for Mini 10V Netbooks - alexandros
http://lifehacker.com/5413902/dell-offers-customized-chrome-os-build-for-mini-10v-netbooks?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+lifehacker%2Ffull+%28Lifehacker%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Kliment
Very misleading title. To clarify, this doesn't seem to be an official Dell
thing, but a hack.

